# Kids



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Momcat had 5 babies today ....why she had to have 5 I dont know , 2 I could have kept but I cant keep 5.

I havent gotten too close, just had a quick peep and gave her some nice food to tell her what a clever girl she is , but she is fairly calm and purring.

She is still rather wild , but im going to trick her with these kittens , everytime I have a peep ill deposit a nice snack in her bed .

They all seem fine and sucking like crazy with little fat bellies :luv 

Ill keep you all posted


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know you live quite a distance from the vet, but I'm sure you'll get her spayed when you can. I love kittens, but knowing how many animals you have, you probably don't need any more kittens! My guess is you won't be able to resist them; I know I couldn't!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so glad everything went well with the delivery of the kittens. I know you were concerned. Must be all that love and good food she is getting.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Jeannie as soon as we are handling the kittens from around 3/4 weeks she is off to be spayed , her and the male , I havent wanted to cause too much of a disturbance with her being preggies.

I will start handling the kittens as soon from about 3 weeks I think ? then their eyes are open and they should be tottering around. 

I dont know what im going to do about the kittens .... including them ill have 22 cats ...its a bit of a problem , ill try and find good homes , but out here thats not easy , so I shall see . 

The thought of keeping all 5 ..... eeeek ..imagine 5 kittens romping around , and then Uncle Freeway and and Uncle Tyson will naturally join in . Oh well I will worry about it later .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, I wouldn't consider spaying a pregnant cat. I hope I didn't give you that impression.  

When I was in my twenties, my female cat had a litter while I was in the hospital, having a baby too. They were 2 1/2 weeks old when I found them, and they were hissing and spitting! I think I'd start handling those babies a bit earlier so they are socialized when it's time to leave mommy cat. And you get to play with them longer too!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

> Oh, I wouldn't consider spaying a pregnant cat. I hope I didn't give you that impression


No 

Jeannie how old do you think they should be ? im so wary of upsetting mom cat ,a nd also being shredded when I look at her infants ?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, I would visit the kittens when mother cat leaves them to eat. Usually, she will leave them for a short period after a day or two.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I would take my cue from the Mother cat at this point, because: "If _Mamma_ ain't happy, ain't _nobody_ happy!" 8O 
If she is okay with you handling her babies, then handle them. If she is not, then I'd wait until the kittens were more mobile and the mother couldn't prevent them from approaching you to be fed and handled. This would be around 3-5wks, weaning-age. 
ALL kittens will hiss/spit at a "new scent" that comes into the nest. Kittens will even hiss/spit _at their Mother_ if she comes in smelling strongly of 'outside' or 'hunting'. The hissing/spitting is simply a survival instinct that manifests itself to provide better chances of survival when an intruder nears/enters the nest.

The only way to avoid the hiss/spit is for the kittens to be as familiar with your scent as they are with their mother's. However, if you have to wait until 3-5wks before the mom-cat is comfortable with you and you can handle the kittens regularly, I do not feel it will be a problem. The kitten hiss/spit is an instinctual response and when they reach weaning age, become more mobile, and you're bringing them yummy canned food to wean on and then gently handle them ... they will quickly learn (_with no adverse effects of earlier kitten hiss/spitting_) that you (_people_) are The Bringers of Good Things and their experiences with you will teach them to be trusting of people and able to be relaxed and confident kitties.
h =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When I have a nervous momma kitty and kittens I sit by the fresh bowls of food Im giving her to get her use to me. I test to see if shell let me near the kittens. The sooner you can handle or even just touch them them with her at semi-ease the better. The more the kittens see of you and hear you the better and they will aclimate to you even more than the mom. Id remove them from her at about 4 weeks if she is hissy spitty. You dont want her teaching them feral traits. Its counter productive.

A smart mom will realize you are there to feed her and you are a good person to be around her kittens. I always send the mom calming messages in my thoughts when Im sitting by her. Its amazing how they can pick up on that. Am I remembering correctly you have her in a room in your home?

22 cats ... yikes. That is a huge responsiblity all on your own. My heart goes out to you. Keep us posted on the kittens and mom and the progress.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good advice, Merry.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I can get close , but I havent tried putting my hand near the box yet .... we are giving her "treats" everytime we get close . 

She hisses at me , but while lying in a relaxed pose with the babies.

She doesnt hiss at my son at all .

Time is a problem with me , but im going on leave next week , so that will help 

Merry she is in my spare room , but my youngest son Garth moved back home , so now they have to share a room , garth however is cat mad so having him in there is helping a lot.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Any updates available? Curious to hear how the kitties are doing


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Me too, Carol!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Me also!  :wink:


----------

